# Bottom Dwellers?



## jxkim89 (Jul 19, 2004)

What are some nice bottom dwelling fish that can live with arowanas? Something other than rays or eels. I'm thinking of getting something that can live with my aro. Plz help.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bout some kind of *pleco* theres tons to choose from

or how bout some kinda loach


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

man, those plecos are awesome.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Upside down catfish are cool. There's something so odd about seeing a fish swim upside down that I just can't get enough of. However mine goes to the surface for food so your arro might eat it...

What about crayfish? They look awesome and do a great job cleaning up scraps


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you could try some bichirs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

..............


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

crayfish will be food for the aro unless u have alot of hidin places. put tin foils? i had them with my silver


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Dats!


----------

